# trailer decals, professionally done or do it myself?



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys i have a question i just got a new trailer bout 3 weeks ago well i ordered up my decals and got them in the mail today i am wondering if i should have the decals proffesionally installed or if i should do it myself i would rather do it myself and save the money but i want it to look good and i want the decals to last awhile, and i dont want to start it untill i know what im getting myself into ive read on the sight i baught them from and around this forum how to apply them but im still kinda iffy i dont want to get into it and screw up since i spent bout 200$ on the decals so yah thanks allot in advance for any feedback


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

well if ya spent the cash on a trailer, whats another 100-200 bucks for a pro to install it


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

thats kinda what i wast thinkin but every bit of money i can save is a plus haha idk some people tell me its pretty easy to do it urself but i just dont want to get in over my head and screw up, anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Do it yourself. Just take your time and wait till it's warm out. Dont peel the entire backing off first thing. peel as you go and slowly work the decal at the direct contact point with your hand. You'll need a helper to hold the far end of longer decals make sure he pulls tight after you get an inch or so attached so as to avoid wrinkles pin prick any small bubbles when done and use a hair dryer or heat gun to shrink those down. Also don't take any rivets out go right over them and do the heat trick, they'll shrink down over the rivet like they were painted on. Good luck and attach the pics when your done. Nothing better then dragging a trailer that shows everyone that there area still hunters out there.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

ok thanks allot cut'em yah i was leanin towards doin it myself..... haha u know how every penny counts when ur a waterfowler haha but i will most definitly post pictures when i get them on there is there any ideal weather that u would suggest, like im in SoDak so would u suggest for me to wait till it gets warmer outside or doesnt the temp really matter this next week the temp is forcasted to be in the mid to high sixties so yah thanks allot for ur advise though man!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Anything above 60 is good of coarse if you have a black trailer it will warm up better then a white one in the sun. It just wants to be warm to the touch. If your like me and you cant wait simply have the helper apply the heat ahead of the decal. Not to much just enough to warm the area. Then lightly heat the finished decal and rub with your hand or a soft cloth to remember easy on the heat if using a heat gun.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

oke: oke: oke: oke: money would have been better spent on another dozen decoys oke: Just sayin..


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Cant believe anyone hasnt mentioned THE best and easiet way.

Spray the trailer and back of the decal with a dish soap/water mix, apply the decal (the soap water allows you to move it around) then squeegie out the water/soap with an auto body squeggie or credit card. And let it dry.

(but like dakotashooter said, the $ is better spent on more decoys than decals)


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

hahaha yah i hear ya on the decoys > decals but i got a descent sized good spread already with 6 dozen full body ffd's and then 3 dozen full body hardcores and a couple dozen pro grade lessers so i figures why the hell not make my trailer look sweet haha but thanks allot on everyone's input, its gunna be a high of 74 here in sodak tomorow so i will be applyin them tomorow wish me luck got a buddy who has done quite a few decals comin over to help so i should be good thanks allot guys ill post pics when im done


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

One thing after the install when washing the trailer at the local carwash dont spray on an angle at the edges spray straight on so as not to start the peeling process.Like wingaddict mentioned the soap and water trick has been used a lot by guys but I've done it in the past and they never seam to hold on as long as the dry clean approach.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> Cant believe anyone hasnt mentioned THE best and easiet way.
> 
> Spray the trailer and back of the decal with a dish soap/water mix, apply the decal (the soap water allows you to move it around) then squeegie out the water/soap with an auto body squeggie or credit card. And let it dry.
> 
> (but like dakotashooter said, the $ is better spent on more decoys than decals)


Yep, this is the ticket. You can also substitute Windex for soap. Save your money and buy a jug of Windex...


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Okay, I agree putting the decals on anything will be easier with soap and/or windex, but remember your decal must stick to the paint! Anything between those two, will be what is called a bond inhibitor! What does this mean? It's like sticking floor tile to a dusty floor, or painting over flaking paint! Your top coat will only adhere to the layer it attaches to. Once that bond brakes down, off comes the product! Soap film is a bond inhibitor! Dont blame the installer that said "I'll do it your way" instead, wish you'd done it the right way all along. Clean the surface and do it dry!!!!!!


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

yah im havin a good buddy of mine come over tomorow that has done lots of decals and is helping me put them on tomorow the dry normal way wish me luck and i will definitly post pictures when im done!!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Ya know I got to thinking if you have very large one piece decals and you feel you may goof them up then maybe try the soap approach as wingaddict mentioed. Sure you may decrease the longevity of the decal, but the trade off may be a smoother less creased look. You'll still get years out of them just not as many.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

you wont lose any "longevity" ofthe decal by using the soap method with a *quality *decal.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

well so i just got done getting one side completely done now im gunna finish up the other side tomorow and then post some pics! everything went real smooth thus far


----------

